# Lewis Hamilton under investigation



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsp ... 027743.stm

:?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup, he was all over the place on Sunday morning - with some of the moves he was doing am amazed it's taken this long for the stewards to get involved.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Would not mind a bet its Ferrari backed. They seem to run F1 nowadays. That Jean Todts a twat and a sore loser :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why doesnt Max Facist Mosely, Bernie Warhol and Napoleon Todt just decide who the 2008 F1 World Champion is going to be and tell us now? That way we wont have to watch any more tedious 'racing' on the track nexy year.

They seem to have already decided that it really shouldn't be LH this year. young upstart etc.

I guess Ferrari are also waving their cheque book at LH.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought it was just his team mate but it looks like every one has it in for him :?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

So a certain Mr J Button did'nt bin it behind the safety car in one his races then?
Dont recall him moaning about the lead car then.
The lead car behind the safety car can control the pack in any way he sees fit,AFAIK there are no specific rules for this.
Jealosy perhaps?
Sad moany little turds.
What a fucking joke this sport is turning into now :evil:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Call me cynical, but I think the F1 community cannot stomach the idea of a 22 year-old, black guy, who worked hard to get to where he is now winning the championship this year!

I'm trying my hardest to not use the R-word...

A friend of mine had the privilege of meeting Lewis in the McLaren motorhome last season when he was driving in GP2, and came away with utmost respect for the guy, whom my friend described as down-to-earth, well-spoken, charming and modest.

Maybe they'd rather have an arrogant (white) Spanish a*sehole with no sense of loyalty as their 2007 champion? Or maybe they want Kimi? I'm sure Ferrari International Assistance, otherwise known by its initials FIA, can arrange that with suitable penalties and drops in grid position in the final two races...

Right, rant over.


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

The complaint comes from Toro Rosso. What engines do they have in the back of their car?......

LH was quite erratic. He has learned well from M Schuh & Montoya, who were never docked for doing the same.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I didn't see the race, but..

Yeah, a Toro Rosso ran into the back of a Red Bull when they were lying second and third. Seeing as the same guy sponsors both of them and was probably expecting his best results ever he must have been insane with rage. After confronting his two inept drivers, what a surprise that they blamed someone else! Surely you are responsible for not running into the person in front of you, not for dealing with those behind you. If this happened on the road there wouldn't be a shred of evidence that LH was to blame and the two Red Bull guys would have to fight it out in court. As this is racing, where the drivers are supposed to be the best in the world, it strikes me as unsurprising that two drivers that are rarely on the same lap as the rest of the field are the ones that display the least control when handed positions at the front. :? That could be really unfair, but so is blaming someone else for your f*@& up.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Irrelevant why the complaint is raised - was he or was he not driving irratically i.e. not how you would expect someone professional to behave in front of you on a circuit, especially considering it was pouring with rain and just a procession with no racing expected for some time. I didn't see it, so can't comment. I think the whole thing was pointless - why not wait 30 mins and take off 19 laps. Perhaps Webber should be blaming the TV companies for his off.

I hate Alonso (worse than a child) and Kimi is boring as hell. But if LH has done something stupid or unsportsmanlike, or just plain broke the rules, he should be punished like anyone else. And before anyone says - yeh, but if it was Ferrari blah blah blah. Who cares! Lot's of people get away with many things. Two wrongs etc.

And I think it is pointless attempting to compare this to what would happen on the road - since when were the two environments comparable?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ag said:


> Surely you are responsible for not running into the person in front of you, not for dealing with those behind you. If this happened on the road there wouldn't be a shred of evidence that LH was to blame and the two Red Bull guys would have to fight it out in court.


Agree. He was backing the pack up and a little irratic at times but if you run into the back of him it can only be your fault which didn't happen. Would LH do something like this so to danger his chances of a win? Webber blamed Vettel at the time at no point did he blame LH.

Bad losers.

Maybe Webber should be investigated for swearing on live TV, thats got to be worth a couple of mill.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just heard on the radio news FIA are going to look at some of the race footage from utube. What a fucking joke. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG I expected to see foreigners trying to put a dig in on the itv forum to try and try and make themselves feel better about a rookie British guy near to winning the championship but never expected to see British guys who actually watched it and the utube vid and have any idea of motorsport to say it was his fault is just plain stupid, if this goes ahead I turn the F1 off and I will leave a sport I have loved for 15 years....


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Rubbish.

Webber is just pissed because he had to race with a helmet full of vomit.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think a lot of fans will stop after this lot, me included what a bloody fiasco. Sorry for the swearing in my last post  . I could have swore I was in the Flame Room :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope I do not get investigated for swearing live on the TT Forum


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Lewis had the right to do what he likes behind the safety car to get an advantage once the pace car is out of the way. What counts against him in this case is the poor visibility which makes it dangerous. Can't see points being docked, but they may give him a 10 places penalty drop for qualifying this weekend, same as vettle, just to make it more interesting. Hope he'll win the whole thing regardless.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Could it be someone trying to distract attention from this?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsp ... 027318.stm

Webber was happy to blame Vettel last week, now he's blaming LH. I think pressure from a certain Italian team may be behind this.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

steveh said:


> Could it be someone trying to distract attention from this?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsp ... 027318.stm
> 
> Webber was happy to blame Vettel last week, now he's blaming LH. I think pressure from a certain Italian team may be behind this.


Lets see how much effort the FIA put in to investigating this


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Lewis deserves the title this year after countless displays of skill and determination all season. He has been, by far, the brightest thing to happen to F1 for a long time and it is great that a driver from african-caribbean roots has entered into the sport so successfully, and with such a clean respectable image! I think Ferrari are behind alot of the crap thats come his way this during the season, and its just plain jealousy from them, and also Alonso - his supposed TEAM mate!! :evil:

As for any erratic driving at Fuji, how the F##k was anyone able to drive perfectly in that rain??? With all that water spray I think its justified that Lewis was just keeping his distance to avoid back-ending the safety car! F##k everyone behind him, if they couldn't drive under safety car coinditions in the rain thats their problem, and they shouldn't be in F1! :x

Good luck Mr Hamilton for the next 2 races!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"great that a driver from african-caribbean"

I love the race angle!! What the hell does his race have to do with it? Does it make him special? Does it give him wings? Until all of us can see past "race" and look at it as heritage - the World is gubbed.

There is as much racism in saying "it's because he is BLACK" as is "it's because HE IS black"

:evil:

Anyway - as it stands both McLaren drivers should have nil points like the team..... end of... Ferrari well ummm "duh" ofc there has to be something there esp as it was Stepney that kick all of this off.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Coming from an ethnic backgound myself it was nice to see Hamilton come in and perform well in a sport that has been dominated by other races/religions for a long time, and I'm sure he has done is father proud this season, as well as every other member of his family. My comments were not meant to be racist in the slightest as I was merely pointing out that it was great that the sport has been joined by a racer from the black community and done so well to make everyone proud of him! It has also done F1 good because interest in viewing figures have gone up not only because of his background but because he is British!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

When is everybody going to learn Ferrari run F1 that little twat Berni would be petrified if Ferrari quit so, they bend over backwards to accommodate them allways have done in modern times. I bet this new information will get swept under the carpet after all the main news at the moment is LH i wonder who sparked that off. Call me cynical :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Quote from the BBC website

"Hamilton's main championship rival and McLaren team-mate, Fernando Alonso backs Webber's claims."

No S*1T sherlock.

As for LH being docked points, how about the ferrari team being docked for starting on the incorrect tyres...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

:?

Can't see how its eratic driving! he accelerates and then moves to the side of the track so any spray created behind him would be at the side.

If anything its careless driving from the guy in p3.

:evil:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

When Kimi Raikkonen won the Australian Grand Prix his car was subsequently found to not conform to Formula One and was therefore illegal. His race win still stood.

When Maclaren were alledged to have used Ferrari data, something that was never proved to a degree that would satisfy anything other than a kangaroo court, and gained a competitive advantage from it, another thing that was never proved and is extremely unlikely as this level of data would be very particular to a car or driver, they were banned from the constructors championship.

When LH has an advance over his nearest rival that could result in the championship being settled before the final race, the quality of his driving is called into question 3 or 4 days after the alledged incident. The outcome of which is yet to be decided. If there was any enquiry to be done, it should have been done during the race and a stop-go penalty issued. This kind of situation shows the FIA in a very unsympathetic light.

If LH does win the championship, and I sincerely hope he does, he will deserve a medal because not only is the FIA against him but the whole series of situations must be doing his head in.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> So a certain Mr J Button did'nt bin it behind the safety car in one his races then?
> Dont recall him moaning about the lead car then.
> The lead car behind the safety car can control the pack in any way he sees fit,AFAIK there are no specific rules for this.
> Jealosy perhaps?
> ...


Rules state he has to maintain a five cars distance from the safety car, they dont say it has to stay in the same line whilst doing it though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> When Kimi Raikkonen won the Australian Grand Prix his car was subsequently found to not conform to Formula One and was therefore illegal. His race win still stood.
> 
> When Maclaren were alledged to have used Ferrari data, something that was never proved to a degree that would satisfy anything other than a kangaroo court, and gained a competitive advantage from it, another thing that was never proved and is extremely unlikely as this level of data would be very particular to a car or driver, they were banned from the constructors championship.
> 
> ...


Agree. When he (LH) gets through this season, hopefully as rightful world champion, he will have learned an awful more lot about his sport than many seasoned racers. Season 2 will be a doddle.

Where it counts - and that is on the track - LH is every inch the best of the bunch. Off the track his political savvy will grow exponentially with each twist and turn of the Bernie/Max/Jean triumverates manipulations of the sport; it's rules; their interpretations; and likely outcomes for infringements- (which clearly vary depending on which team you work/drive for).

Who wouold you rate as To Three drivers for 2007 season based on their performances?

I'd go with 
1. LH
2. KR
a distant 3. FA

Although the BMW drivers have both done very well. But no cigars.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

So is this all being blown up out of all proportion?

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63026

All this crap is really detracting from what, on the track, has been a great F1 season. Can't Max and Bernie realise that proper racing, with 4 possible contenders for the title, is what all F1 fans have wanted for years and when they finally get it then the FIA allow politics to take over again.

How can you take the racing seriously when you know that, whatever the result on the circuit, it'll probably be decided in the courts or by the FIA a few weeks later :evil: :evil: .


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

So the complaint to the stewards was definately made by team Toro Rosso. I don't follow F1 sufficiently to know who supplies their engines, although I am sure someone on the forum will tell me. :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Poor old Lewis. I feel really sorry for him. You work hard for years to get into F1, perform fantastically but then have all this crap to deal with.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsp ... 029797.stm

David Crofts comments at the end say what a lot of us are thinking.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Vettel, who WAS under investigation for hitting Webber up the harris, has been let off because of the awful conditions. Vettel blamed Hamilton for the crash. :roll:

Hamilton was never really under investigation.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Great news...

Lets hope he wins the Championship this weekend...


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

And it was all a dream......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Common Sense at last. Or could it be that LH said he would quit the sport if he was docked his points, and who would blame him, this lad as good principles Lets face it he has really brought F1 out of the doldrums and to the british public young and old, the amount of young fans with interest as rocketed,which can only be good for the future,and Bernies pocket (twat) :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Glad common sense prevails. Hope he wraps the championship up this weekend and enjoy the last race without any further distractions.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The right decision.

Of course, if Alonso fails to finish then LH is world champion...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jdn said:



> The right decision.
> 
> Of course, if Alonso fails to finish then LH is world champion...


or finishes one point in front


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Every chance now!!!!


----------

